# Buying 2007 Mahindra 3510??



## gjjbmoore (May 26, 2010)

My Dad's picking up this tractor in 2 hours.... Any suggestions? It has a bucket, backhoe, and post hole digger that comes with it.

He's paying the guy $16,000, it has 162 hours on it? Is it made in the USA? To me it seems cheezy...sorry. Any thoughts? 

Should he run from the deal? Please hurry..HELP!!


----------



## gjjbmoore (May 26, 2010)

My Dad loves the tractor.... so enough said. Happy Tractoring!! :usa:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

gjjbmoore said:


> My Dad loves the tractor.... so enough said. Happy Tractoring!! :usa:


Mahindra? Those are the worst tractors. Check consumer reports February issue. Can he get his money back?edro: Just joking ya! That unit should be a nugget. Any pictures for us?


----------

